

Ask HN: Users vs PageViews - What's more important - jtesp

If pageviews are consistently high, but registered users are not, is that bad?  How much does it matter?<p>I know user data is good, but is it critical for investors?  I want to understand what's critical and why.<p>Can someone suggest the most important/relevant stats of the following?<p>Registered Users, Visits, Pageviews, Pages/visit, Avg. Time on site, New Visitors.<p>Thanks!
======
jtesp
Advertisments are what pays, the service is free. Thanks for your help.

------
us
Depends on your business/product and the business model

------
nolite
what one pays you money?

